# Any thoughts on a BIV not BOV



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I am not planning on going anywhere, but I do have what I think are the ultimate BIVs, older Isuzu diesel pickups, one is two wheel drive, the other is 4x4. They are fuel sippers, and with some mods to the fuel filtration systems they are cheap to maintain. The mod is simple, throw the high dollar filter base away and put a salvage base on from a truck that uses the Wix 33107 spin on filter, Zuzu filters are $52 Wix 33107 are under $10. 

One of mine ran 544,000 before I pulled the engine and trans out and built them and placed in another body, but oil changes and clean air filters are a MUST. Only bad point of the Zuzu is, the pumps don't handle bio fuels well, without replacing the seaks with the newer seals designed for bio fuels.

Also, no diesel with a belt drive injection pump deal well with straight homemade vegetable oil fuels, it's too thick for them, this is a common design for small Zuzu, VW, Toyota, Nissan/Datsun and Mitsubishi engines. 

Even staying in place we would need some transportation, back and forth to the mountain for coal, to the big spring in Summer when the close one is dry, and bringing in wood or other items. 

And I can't forget about the original four foot drive unit the Mule. I don't have a Mule right now, but Mules are sure footed they can see all four feet at once, and if he wants to kick you, you are kicked. I do have a five horses and for short trips, horses and mules are great, I have one that is big enough to plow with and that is a plus. 

None of my animals have ever seen a whip nor were they broke the old fashioned ways. When you learn to gain a horses trust and understanding, they will do what you ask within reason. The trick is learning how to communicate with them, in language they understand instead of harsh, mean and idiotic reactions, like whipping them to make them do what you want.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never seen those trucks. Can you post pics, including the engine? Sounds really cool.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

Love diesels. Was thinking about either isuzu or a toyota one as a throw around vehicle.Problem is repairing it--since they are so rare it's hard to find parts.Working on fixnig up a 1st gen cummns--love that truck.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are bugging in, I'd consider an electric vehicle and some kind of solar chargers. That would give you a high degree of self-sufficiency. Plus, electric vehicles are quiet in comparison to motor vehicles and motor cycles.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I can travel by horseback or wagon if it was that bad, I don't think we will see a complete collapse and things not come back. We have too many resourceful folks. We can make our own fuel, enough to provide for emergency trips anyway. My zuzus travel 400 miles on a tank full, so it doesn't take a lot of stored fuel for them. That is the good part of them.

For people that are into solar or batteries thats fine, but I worked underground with battery powered scoops and pulling tractors, I got my fill of battery trouble then.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Our vehicles are such a personal thing, we all have our favorites for one reason or another.

The Isuzu's have one common trait, that if known about can save a whole lotta headaches and that is the poor metal quality of the lug studs. Working in a tire shop, it was not uncommon to have to replace at least 1 every time an Isuzu came in for tire work. They are simply too soft of metal. However, a supply can be laid in for future, and they are easy to change out. Always tighten by hand!
I have no plans to bug out, so my daily driver will end up as BIV. An 89 Ford
F350 crew cab, full size 4WD, with the 460. Yep, fuel is gonna be a challenge. But with 35's, can travel some tough terrain, good clearance, fit the whole family w/supplies and will tow and haul a bunch. Parts are readily available and I know where all the junk yards are. With that said, I am keeping my eye out for an early 70's chevy pickup.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

My biv is gonna be my lawnmower. Sips gas, pulls a load and emp proof....what else do ya need?


----------

